# Items on Invoice



## premierlawncare (Dec 23, 2011)

For seasonal accts. that get billed monthly for 5 months..When putting contract items in invoice do you itemize each service or just put something on there to represent everything? Example: For an account that gets plowing, sidewalk shoveling, and sidewalk salting..... Sidewalk Salting Contract - Monthly Charge $xx.xx
Sidewalk Shoveling Contract - Monthly Charge $xx.xx
Lot Plowing Contract - Monthly Charge $xx.xx

OR

Snow & Ice Management Contract - Monthly Charge $xxx.xx


----------



## Grazzmazter (Dec 13, 2002)

Ive always found details are key! They alleviate confuston, lower calls/complaints about the setup of the invoice. I also feel it puts out a better vibe to your client/potential client if your invoices, phamplets, biz cards are all matching, professional and unique! Do some research on google or youtube some videos for ideas also... Good luck!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Well if they are seasonal they know what they are paying per month. For me I just have on it.

Snowplowing 2012-13 
1st of 5 
sub total
sales tax 
total due


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Grandview, does your state collect sales tax on services?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Raymond S.;1558421 said:


> Grandview, does your state collect sales tax on services?


It's NY, tax everything.:realmad:


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

grandview;1557914 said:


> Well if they are seasonal they know what they are paying per month. For me I just have on it.
> 
> Snowplowing 2012-13
> 1st of 5
> ...


Perfect, simple and easy to read.


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

grandview;1557914 said:


> *Well if they are seasonal they know what they are paying per month.* For me I just have on it.
> 
> Snowplowing 2012-13
> 1st of 5
> ...


EXATLY

Same here, All we say is: Snow Removal Installment X of 5
total

*Most Commercial contracts require us to Build Tax into the bid.. If that is even applicable


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

I don't believe MN charges sales tax on services. Guess its yet another plus of not living in NY lol.


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

beanz27;1558724 said:


> I don't believe MN charges sales tax on services. Guess its yet another plus of not living in NY lol.


You should probably be a little more certain on your answer. The state doesn't want to hear "Oh, I didn't know I was supposed to be collecting tax. I'll start next time." They'll put you out of business and in a financial hole that will take a decade to get out of.


----------



## FIREMAN Q (Jan 19, 2005)

seasonal snow plowing services 2012 -2013 Season. Installment x of 5


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

shovelracer;1558939 said:


> You should probably be a little more certain on your answer. The state doesn't want to hear "Oh, I didn't know I was supposed to be collecting tax. I'll start next time." They'll put you out of business and in a financial hole that will take a decade to get out of.


When I start on my own, I will. I know for ag related ANYTHING, there is no tax. Pretty sad when I can buy a pop at a farm store and say it's for farm use....and pay no tax on it lol.


----------



## hatefulmechanic (Dec 27, 2012)

It is ALWAYS good to be as specific as possible on invoicing. I tend to get a little overzealous when writing up services performed, but I want my clients to know EXACTLY what I did. It also keeps the "well you are charging us $XXXX for a few hours of work. Getting paid, having happy clients, and having people feel they are getting a good value for the services performed all come back to invoicing correctly.

I came up through the ranks billing out towing and repair invoices to insurance companies and warranty companies. THAT will teach you to document everything.

Sometimes it helps to take a quick photo while you are on the job, do up a nice little before and after thing. The little details make the difference between SideShow Bob doing the job and a professional.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

grandview;1558494 said:


> It's NY, tax everything.:realmad:


And $50 if you forget :realmad:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Triton2286;1561200 said:


> And $50 if you forget :realmad:


That 50 is for the privilege of collecting the sales tax.


----------

